# UPDATE!Painful breasts again 3 weeks after miscarriage



## mommybritney

Hello Ladies, I just want to see who has been through this and can shed some light on this situation. BFP 11-22-12, Heavy Bleeding 11-27-12 for 3 days. My levels kept going up through 12-18-12 and I started bleeding again, not heavy for 10 days, I took a hpt on 1-2-13 and it was finally negative and a few days before that my symptoms were all gone, no sore breasts, nausea ect. Now on the 13th of this month just 11 days later I woke up to the most painful breasts, more so than when I was just pregnant and I took and hpt this am with frer and it was negative, today would be 28 days from the day I started bleeding the last time..anyone had this happen and whats going on? I generally get some what tender on the sides of breasts after ovulation but this is full on painful cant take your bra off kinda thing! TIA


----------



## angel2010

Could it be your first af? Our bodies are strange after something like a miscarriage.:shrug:


----------



## fashionqueen

I would guess its just a new pain for you and you're ovulating? Or pmt symptoms.


----------



## Lauren25xx

Ive never had sore boobs before AF or during ovulation, and every month i would wish for sore boobs. I then had sore boobs and immediately knew i was pregnant, i was. I then miscarried at 6 weeks and then 3 weeks after my boobs were so sore i was sure we conceived again, however it was just my body getting back to normal. Good luck and you will have your sticky bean soon :flower:


----------



## mommybritney

Thanks, everyone! I havent tested since last week, boobs are still sore abd a lil swollen and no af yet though!


----------



## mommybritney

tested again tonight with frer and still negative, going on 32 days since last bleed and the most painful boobs ive ever had aside when my milk came in from my first pregnancy 9 years ago!! this really sucks!


----------



## angel2010

I'm sorry, hope you get an answer soon!


----------



## mommybritney

I got a very very light BFP on frer with SMU today..Im so scared and so happy and in total shock!


----------



## Lauren25xx

Congratulations :)


----------



## angel2010

I hope it turns into a nice, solid bfp!!!


----------



## mararose93

mommybritney said:


> I got a very very light BFP on frer with SMU today..Im so scared and so happy and in total shock!

Congratulations!:thumbup::flower: I'm in the same boat as your first post, hoping my situation is similar to yours! Congratulations again and all the best hun x


----------



## elleff

I'm in the same boat too, really hope I get my bfp too. Congratulations!


----------



## mommybritney

I hope you both get yours too soon!! I am going to take another one tonight to see if the line gets darker..totally paranoid now!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Congrats :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

congratulations xx


----------



## Jessie1993

I had a miscarriage on the 11th, now the past 3 days my breast have gotten so sore.


----------



## adav18

Hi Ladies,

Hopefully I am doing this right! Haven't been on the site for a while.

I miscarried on January 14, 2014. I bled for 8 days and we started BDing, 3 days after bleeding stopped. I do not use OPK's or temp and I was just curious on what CD right after a miscarriage did you receive your BFP? The reason I was asking for CD is because I'm not sure when/if I ovulated. I also started my first CD with the first day bleeding from miscarriage. I also had some spotting (few hours, light pink) on CD 17, when wiping and just quarter sized on pad (sorry, tmi). Possibly implantation bleeding, if O'ed 3 days after I stopped bleeding? My breasts have also been VERY VERY sore the last few days. Any info would be greatly appreciated!

BTW: Went in Monday (2.3.14) and HCG levels were negative. 2 weeks prior to that, I was at a 12 (3 days after bleeding stopped).


----------



## MarianAshley

It was kind of comforting to read your post and realized that someone was going through this with me. We also miscarried on January 14, 2014. We were 9 weeks pregnant. I feel like I ovulated on day 16 (counting from the miscarriage date). But just not sure. I have had loads of cervical fluid since then, which per the forums is very common after a miscarriage. Had some faint spotting on day 21 and my breasts have been sore for about 3-4 days now. A miscarriage makes everything so haywire. I would love to be pregnant again, but I am not getting my hopes up. It could just be crazy hormones. Good luck to you!


----------



## adav18

Hi Mariann! I'm sorry for your loss. I can definitely relate to your post as well. Light spotting and very sore breasts. I typically do not get sore breasts but could also be hormones. I'm hoping you get your BFP too! Did you test yet or when are going to do so? 

Baby dust to you!!

:dust:


----------



## MarianAshley

Thank you adav18. Not a fun experience, but at least we are not alone. No testing yet. I test negative until I am close to 5 weeks PG. This miscarriage was our 3rd pregnancy, 1st miscarriage. I wont test for at least another 12 days, unless my AF comes first. Just trying not to be excited so that I won't be disappointed. I hear it can take up to 6 weeks for your AF to return and that OV could be any time during that time and that it might not happen at all. I have a friend 3 months out from a miscarriage who is trying to get PG but is having irregular cycles now. Our bodies are so strange."

Hope you have good news soon too!


----------



## adav18

I'm planning on testing Monday, which would be day 28, which is a normal cycle for me (which could be different now). It certainly is good to have someone in the same situation with same dates and all, although everyone is different. Same for us as well. 3rd pregnancy, 1st miscarriage. I have a 7 yr old and my second son is turning 1 tomorrow :) It's crazy how our stories are almost identical with pregnancies and dates! I hope you get your BFP soon as well! I'll keep you updated :) Have a great weekend!! I know I will, crazy 1 yr birthday party!!!!!


----------



## MarianAshley

It is crazy how similar our situations are. I have a 3 1/2 yr old daughter and my son will be 2 next month. The breast soreness began to subside on Sunday and I got my AF on Monday afternoon. So guess it is just weird after miscarriage symptoms. So far this has been a light period compared to normal. I am guessing that I did not ovulate. Hope next cycle is more normal. 

Hoping things go well for you adav18!


----------



## adav18

Hi Marian, I'm still waiting for AF to show, so hopefully I just ovulated late and will get my BFP soon. Although, I can say that my sore breasts have also subsided :\ Hopefully you will ovulate this cycle so you can get your BFP. FX'd for you! Good luck and I will keep you posted!


----------



## Jac_A

Does anone have any update to how all of this workers out? I know its months old but I am curious, I am going through the same!


----------

